# Why do we always FORGET the Code of Honor...



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

just at the moment we are supposed to REMEMBER? Lizzie Lou was in labor last night. It was going so slow, and I was so cold and uncomfortable and tired that at about 3:00 am I finally decided, "Oh, I'll just wait 30 minutes and snatch a little sleep before checking on her again. She won't give birth before then." Famous last words! I must have been really tired not to think of the Code of Honor. Anyway, when I went out again I heard a baby scream and gasped - sure enough, twins on the ground! Yet again we have :kidblue: :kidred: . (All 3 kiddings this year have been buck/doe twins!) The kids are miniatures of their parents, McCord Clan Farm Lizzie Lou and Kickin' K Gen GT Beauregard. I don't have a picture of Beau, sadly, but the buckling, "Cowboy", looks a lot like him.
And "Lucy Queen of the Prairie" is a DOLL and a beautiful miniature of Lizzie Lou!
Here is a link to their album. Thanks again, everyone who helped with my questions and worries - "Lucy" is doing very well!
https://picasaweb.google.com/1177150583 ... directlink

Edit - oh, and by the way, Lucy is polled and Cowboy is horned, again just like their parents!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL yep, it's like they just hold them in until you turn your head! So glad the birthing went without difficulty!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I tried to get a little something to eat and Tabatha dropped one.
I thought Curiouser had a stuck kid and had forgotten to take my phone to the barn. I ran in to get it, called my husband and said, "We have a stuck kid!!!" (He is only 10 minutes away.) Had to call him back as kid was on the ground when I got back out to the barn.
Oh those goats.
Congratulations on your twins.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad all went well. My Mindy is supposedly due in 3 days. She filling her part of the code by refusing to look or act pregnant. We are holding onto hope that she won't drop a tiny single when we're not looking!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

OMGosh. How CUTE! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks! I hope I have learned my lesson, but probably not.


> Oh those goats.


You can say that again! It's funny to talk about but not funny at all when it happens!


----------

